# Parejas de Hecho, Marriage and Brexit



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

I guess this might be in the 'no-one knows' category but...

I've been a resident 8 years so I have to wait 2 more to get Spanish citizenship.

If Spain wants people with permanent residency to apply for the TIE at the end of 2020 with the current income requirements, rather than just exchange the residencia card then I'm stuffed.

So... my girlfriend suggested I look into the Parejas de Hecho (she'd marry me if needed but I don't really want to go that route).

Anyone know what rights you have with this? Is likely to be an option?


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

If you have been here 5 years plus you will get permanent residency. If they ask for income proof then all you need to do is show your work contract. I assume you have been working for the last 8 years. Failing that you will just need to show you have sufficient funds as stipulated as a EU citizen. You wont be required to show non EU income levels as that would mean that anyone with pre Brexit residency would be treated as similar to those arriving post Brexit. So in short you dont t need to tie the knot!


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

I imagine that they will just swap Residente Comunitario Permanente (which I have) for TIEs.

It's unlikely but my concern was at the end of 2020 they might not upgrade automatically and expect to see income figures similar to other non-EU countries. 

However, thinking about it more it would mean lots of people (including most pensioners resident here) would fail the income test so I'm pretty sure they won't do this.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

xgarb said:


> she'd marry me if needed


But she's not complaining if you don't ??? She sounds like gold dust. Go on get hitched and invite us all to the reception


----------

